# canidae to Acana or Orijen or ...?`



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Right now, I feed my dogs Canidae all life stages. I'm considering changing to something like Acana. 

Would I typically feed less? My guys are standard poodles, one is 64 lbs, the other about 50 lbs. 
I typically feed them twice a day, usually about 1.5 cups, not counting the canned tripe or canned dog food or whatever else I top it with.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll have to look at the calories you are feeding right Now with the dry food and toppers. And then look at the calories per cup of the Acana to see how much you would feed. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog is 85lbs. he gets 1 cup in the am and 1 cup in the pm.
i'm always switching brands. currently i have a bag of Orijen, Acana
and Verus. he may have one brand in the am an another brand in the pm.
i top his kibble with a lot of different things.

use the bag recommendations as a guide line. talk to other Poddle
owners and see what they have to say.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

i believe if you did switch to acana or orijen, you would feed less food.

acana is good for less active dogs, and orijen for more active dogs (from what i've heard). Both are superior foods. I also really like the Wellness Core food for my dog, she loves it.


----------

